# Any good sound clips or music for a chainsaw yard haunt?



## mattdogg1223 (Oct 25, 2012)

Hey guys just looking for some good music or sound clips you think would go good with my yard haunt. This year I went out and got me a chainsaw which gonna be going around the yard with. Usually what I do for my soundtrack is the theme song from halloween and nightmare on elm street along with a lot of few second sound clips of different horror sounds such as crows, chainsaws, crazy laughter, etc. this year looking to change it up some and add some new clips or movie or any other theme songs if yall know any please let me know thanks.


----------



## gloriahole (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## mattdogg1223 (Oct 25, 2012)

Alright? lol


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Big Scream CDs has a whole hour devoted to chainsaw. It has a lot of "victim" noises that might be bothersome, though. Do you want victim noises?


----------



## mattdogg1223 (Oct 25, 2012)

Do you know where I can download their cds at? And victim noises is great and the more bothersome the better haha


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

The Big Scream CD's are available here - http://www.lightformproductions.com/store.html and there is a download option, quite inexpensive too!


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Give this a listen:

http://www.mediafire.com/listen/1k680f98c9247b6/SLAUGHTERHOUSE_-_Charlie_Clouser_-_Just_Begun.mp3


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

You have that file set to Private so only you can listen to it.....





repo_man said:


> Give this a listen:
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/listen/1k680f98c9247b6/SLAUGHTERHOUSE_-_Charlie_Clouser_-_Just_Begun.mp3


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Oops! Sorry! Should work now.

http://www.mediafire.com/listen/1k680f98c9247b6/SLAUGHTERHOUSE_-_Charlie_Clouser_-_Just_Begun.mp3


----------



## mattdogg1223 (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks guys these are great


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Chainsaw theme? How about this :


----------



## mattdogg1223 (Oct 25, 2012)

lmao i think ill pass on that one


----------



## Demons from the Grave (Sep 11, 2013)

Try cdbaby.com/cd/scottstaidle3 2. Shotgun Wedding has some cool effects tracks 4. No Escape and 5. Hexinsane also.


----------



## mattdogg1223 (Oct 25, 2012)

I was just thinking anyone got the texas chainsaw massacre soundtrack from the 2003 movie?


----------



## Dulcet Jones (Jun 27, 2013)

mattdogg1223 said:


> I was just thinking anyone got the texas chainsaw massacre soundtrack from the 2003 movie?


But isn't that just another safety promo on the safe use of power tools?


----------

